# 

## Raiz3n

Witam, próbowałem znaleźć podobny temat żeby sie podłączyć ale wszystkie, które znalazłem są bardzo stare. Niebawem się przeprowadzam na piętrowe mieszkanie 72m2, u góry jest pokój i łazienka, na dole 2 pokoje, garderoba, kuchnia i kolejna łazienka. Do mieszkania dochodzi zasilanie ciepłej wody z kotłowni zaopatrującej miasto, niestety przy tym budynku kończy się nitka i nie ma rury do cyrkulacji wody. Siłą rzeczy bardzo długo leci woda zimna zamiast ciepłej, w lecie jest troszke lepiej bo więcej ludzi korzysta z wody. Postanowiłem się odłączyć od zasilania i zamontować bojler elektryczny, chciałbym abyście doradzili mi jakiego bojlera potrzebuje i czy jest sens sie pakować w taryfę g12? Jest nas 3, z wody ciepłej korzystamy przed pracą (07;00) do porannej toalety, potem jak wracamy z pracy/szkoły (16;00) no i wieczorem na prysznic (20:00). Do zmywania mamy zmywarkę i raczej nie uśmiecha mi się włączać ją i pralke po nocach, no chyba że to miałoby przynieść znaczące oszczędności. Po pracy korzystamy z 2 TV, 2 Laptopów i x-boxa. Szczerze mówiac nie wiem jeszcze czy jest tam instalacja jedno czy trójfazowa. Planowałem też w późniejszym czasie (przynajmniej za rok) zamontować piec na ekogroszek ale nie wiem czy to wypali bo administracja budynku robi problem z odłączeniem się od obecnej instalacji c/o.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam, próbowałem znaleźć podobny temat żeby sie podłączyć ale wszystkie, które znalazłem są bardzo stare. Niebawem się przeprowadzam na piętrowe mieszkanie 72m2, u góry jest pokój i łazienka, na dole 2 pokoje, garderoba, kuchnia i kolejna łazienka. Do mieszkania dochodzi zasilanie ciepłej wody z kotłowni zaopatrującej miasto, niestety przy tym budynku kończy się nitka i nie ma rury do cyrkulacji wody. Siłą rzeczy bardzo długo leci woda zimna zamiast ciepłej, w lecie jest troszke lepiej bo więcej ludzi korzysta z wody. Postanowiłem się odłączyć od zasilania i zamontować bojler elektryczny, chciałbym abyście doradzili mi jakiego bojlera potrzebuje i czy jest sens sie pakować w taryfę g12? Jest nas 3, z wody ciepłej korzystamy przed pracą (07;00) do porannej toalety, potem jak wracamy z pracy/szkoły (16;00) no i wieczorem na prysznic (20:00). Do zmywania mamy zmywarkę i raczej nie uśmiecha mi się włączać ją i pralke po nocach, no chyba że to miałoby przynieść znaczące oszczędności. Po pracy korzystamy z 2 TV, 2 Laptopów i x-boxa. Szczerze mówiac nie wiem jeszcze czy jest tam instalacja jedno czy trójfazowa. Planowałem też w późniejszym czasie (przynajmniej za rok) zamontować piec na ekogroszek ale nie wiem czy to wypali bo administracja budynku robi problem z odłączeniem się od obecnej instalacji c/o.


Wielkość i Moc boilera zależy od ilości zuzywanej wody na tym pięterku i tego jak długo chcesz czekać na nagrzanie. Ciężko coś doradzić gdzy nie wiadomo czy się myjesz w misce wody czy masz wanne 500L.

Problem z odłączeniem od obecnej instalacji? Indywidualny piec na ekogroszek w bloku? Gdzie skład opału? Co z kominem? Wiesz ile takie coś pareset kg potrafi ważyć? Czegoś takiego nie można sobie ot tak postawić na stropie!! Kłopotów sobie narobisz. A do kompletu proponuje sedes na wiaderko podmienić, będziesz tam administracji za ścieki płacił.......

----------


## Raiz3n

Rzeczywiście zapomniałem dopisać że będą 2 prysznice a woda używana do namydlenia i spłukania, bez zbędnego zużywania wody. Ale wolałbym żeby można było wziąć prysznic równocześnie w 2 łazienkach. Mieszkanie jest piętrowe a garderoba jest na parterze i to ją chciałem zaadaptować na kotłownie. Mieszkania niegdyś były piecowe i są kominy w mieszkaniu. W budynku mieszka jakies 5 rodzin więc ciężko nazwać to blokiem. Nie ma piwnicy, na terenie który mi przysługuje jest postawiony taki garaż-pomieszczenie gospodarcze i tam bym trzymał opał. Z tym wiaderkiem to chyba kolegę troszkę poniosło...

----------


## Kaizen

Nie masz danych, ile ciepłej wody o jakiej temperaturze zużywasz? Przy prysznicach, to pewnie 100l na dobę wody o temperaturze 55* w zupełności wystarczy. Z czego część rano, część po południu, więc zdążyłby się nagrzać cały bojler. Czyli 80l to już z zapasem. Ale lepiej sprawdź faktyczne swoje zużycie, i będziesz miał pewność

----------


## Jastrząb

> Rzeczywiście zapomniałem dopisać że będą 2 prysznice a woda używana do namydlenia i spłukania, bez zbędnego zużywania wody. Ale wolałbym żeby można było wziąć prysznic równocześnie w 2 łazienkach. Mieszkanie jest piętrowe a garderoba jest na parterze i to ją chciałem zaadaptować na kotłownie. Mieszkania niegdyś były piecowe i są kominy w mieszkaniu. W budynku mieszka jakies 5 rodzin więc ciężko nazwać to blokiem. Nie ma piwnicy, na terenie który mi przysługuje jest postawiony taki garaż-pomieszczenie gospodarcze i tam bym trzymał opał. Z tym wiaderkiem to chyba kolegę troszkę poniosło...


Masz wodomierz? Zmierz ile tej wody zużywasz na te dziennie zużycie. Będziesz miał zuzycie wiesz jak duży zbiornik potrzebujesz. Zawsze można wzsiąść ciut większy na wszelki wypadek. 
Podgrzanie 1L wody o 1C to znana ilość energii. Będziesz wiedział od razu ile prądu na to zuzyjesz i czy Ci się prad II taryfowy opłaci. O ile pamiętam zuzycie ciut ponad 30% w taniej taryfie daje już oszczędność względem pradu I taryfowego. Moja zmywarka ma opcję uruchomienia z opóznieniem, żaden problem ją ustawić na 22.00. Sporo urządzen tak obecnie ma.

Z wiaderekiem mnie nie poniosło, tak uważam. Co to za różnica co się we wiaderku nosi, węgiel czy g......Nosić trzeba.

----------


## Raiz3n

Nadal nie widze związku między moim postem a robieniem w wiaderko. Dziś spojrzałem na wykaz i wyszło, że zużywałem 111L ciepłej wody na dzień. Wydaje mi się, że na nowym mieszkaniu powinienem uzyskać mniejsze zużycie, obecnie mam wanne i zawsze lałem wode do wanny a na koniec i tak się spłukiwałem, teraz mając tylko prysznic troche wody zaoszczędzę. Czyli potrzebuje zbiornik powiedzmy 100l? Ze zmywarką nie byłoby takiego problemu jak z pralką, u mnie chodzi prawie codziennie, przynajmniej raz na 2 dni, ciężko żeby waliła po nocy. Nie rozumiem jak mam obliczyć zużycie energii.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nadal nie widze związku między moim postem a robieniem w wiaderko. Dziś spojrzałem na wykaz i wyszło, że zużywałem 111L ciepłej wody na dzień. Wydaje mi się, że na nowym mieszkaniu powinienem uzyskać mniejsze zużycie, obecnie mam wanne i zawsze lałem wode do wanny a na koniec i tak się spłukiwałem, teraz mając tylko prysznic troche wody zaoszczędzę. Czyli potrzebuje zbiornik powiedzmy 100l? Ze zmywarką nie byłoby takiego problemu jak z pralką, u mnie chodzi prawie codziennie, przynajmniej raz na 2 dni, ciężko żeby waliła po nocy. Nie rozumiem jak mam obliczyć zużycie energii.


Zakładając że podgrzewasz te 100L wody o 50* ( z 10* do 60*...) To potrzebujesz ok 5,8kWh na dobę czyli ok 2100kWh rocznie...
W taryfie całodobowej G11 daje to ok 1260zł, w taryfie G12 i wykorzystując tanie godziny daje ok 650zł ...

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam
co do taryf prądowych dwustrefowych 6-13 ,13-15 ,15-22 ,22-6 g12w jest to korzystne rozwiązanie jeżeli się pilnuje tego zużycia. Przy bojlerze nie ma żadnego problemu. Kupujesz czasówkę elektroniczną za około 30zł ustawiasz grzanie w tanich godzinach i po problemie. Zmywarka jak ktoś wcześniej wspomniał ma opóźnienie-żaden problem rano nastawić żeby o 13 odpaliła. W moim przypadku 2 osoby dorosłe codziennie po jednym prysznicu(+ jak to kobita włosy....itp) mycie garów w zlewie terma 80l była na styk. Wiem że minimum dziś to 120l, wody zużywaliśmy 5-6m3. Ja swoją czasówkę miałem ustawioną 13-15 i wieczorem terme praktycznie opróżnialiśmy z ciepłej wody a rano ustawiona była o 5 na 45min co starczało na poranne zużycie. Więc 3h dziennie przy grzałce 1,5kW i rachunki w domu były rzędu 80-90 zł za wszystko.(na miesiąc). U mnie zużycie kształtowało się na poziomie około 25kW w drogiej i 130kW w taniej. Jeżeli zużycie miałbyś mieć na poziomie 50% na 50% to tanie taryfy się nie opłacają.
Dziś w nowym domu mam zbiornik 800l lepiej ocieplony niż terma i "wydzielone" ok 150l na wodę na lato grzane grzałką 3kW jedną godzinę dziennie i starcza dłużej niż w poprzedniej termie gdzie zużycie prądu wychodziło większe.

----------


## jasiek71

Twierdzisz że 50/50% się nie opłaca....?
Policz ile kosztuje 100kWh w G11...
I policz ile kosztuje 50kWh taniej i 50kWh drogiej w G12... :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nie rozumiem jak mam obliczyć zużycie energii.


Używjąc googla w 15 sekund znajdziesz ze do podgrzania 1L wody o 1C potrzeba 1.167 Wh. Reszta to prosta arytmetyka.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jeżeli zużycie miałbyś mieć na poziomie 50% na 50% to tanie taryfy się nie opłacają.


Umowa II taryfowa zaczyna się opłacać od 30-kilku procent zuzycia w taniej taryfie.

----------


## dlt7

> Umowa II taryfowa zaczyna się opłacać od 30-kilku procent zuzycia w taniej taryfie.


Przy jakich stawkach za I i II strefę?

----------


## Kaizen

Jak kupisz 100kWh w G11 po 0,6zł to zapłacisz 60zł
Jak przy G12 kupisz 30kWh po 0,35zł i 70kWh po 0,7, to zapłacisz 59,5zł

Ceny w przykładzie raczej nagięte na korzyść G11. Urządzenia pracujące 24/7 pobierają 42% w czasie tańszej strefy G12 a ogrzewanie wody da się bez poświęceń w 100% przerzucić do taniej strefy, a CO w domu (może poza szkieletami czy m3system) w niewiele mniejszym %. Inne urządzenia prądożerne (pralka, zmywarka) też można w znacznym stopniu przerzucić do taniej strefy (przez opóźniony start). Więc proporcje też naginane. Zostaje zużycie, którego nie ma sensu przerzucać do taniej strefy - TV, komputer, gotowanie, prasowanie... Ale to jest dosyć niewielka cześć zużycia w domu gdzie CO i/lub CWU są grzane prądem. G11 robi się sensowne dopiero, gdy mamy gros zużycia w drogiej strefie i nie mamy ochoty lub możliwości przeniesienia go do godzin taniej strefy.

----------


## Xesxpox

jasiek i 


> Umowa II taryfowa zaczyna się opłacać od 30-kilku procent zuzycia w taniej taryfie.


macie racje że wg kalkulacji opłaca się już od 30 kilku %. Moje zdanie jest jednak takie że z przyczyn wygody, komfortu i zerowej kontroli urządzeń nie poszedłbym w dwie taryfy przy zużyciu 50/50-każdy może uważać inaczej. Przy taryfach tania/droga jednak musisz się pilnować-czasówki, opóźnienia. Czasem się coś rano zapomni nastawić albo wiele innych codziennych sytuacji które wyskakują w życiu a nie są warte tak jak w moim przypadku oszczędności rzędu 10-15zł miesięcznie. Mi przy zużyciu 15% w drogiej a 85% w taniej opłacało się bardzo. I tyle-chciałem tylko pomóc :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> jasiek i 
> macie racje że wg kalkulacji opłaca się już od 30 kilku %. Moje zdanie jest jednak takie że z przyczyn wygody, komfortu i zerowej kontroli urządzeń nie poszedłbym w dwie taryfy przy zużyciu 50/50-każdy może uważać inaczej.


Ja mam 2 taryfy, ale w domu wszystko na prąd. CO, CWU, gotowanie, wentylacja, woda. NIe siedze po ciemku czekajac na tania taryfe  :wink:  Uzywam jak leci. Włączenie pralki czy zmywarki z opoznieniem to 2 klikniecia w jakiś przycisk. Mam jedno urzadzenie (CWU) ze sterownikiem czasowym. Raz go ustawilem pare late temu i zapomnialem.  Nie wiem o jakim braku komfortu czy wygody piszesz.

----------


## Raiz3n

Witam, przemyślałem sprawe i narazie wezmę taryfe g11, do zrobienia mam remont generalny mieszkania i raczej ciężko żebym kuł młotem ściany w nocy. Wcześniej nie wziąłem tego pod uwagę. Zobacze jak będą wyglądały rachunki za prąd i wtedy pomyśle nad zmianą taryfy. Rzeczywiście ustawienie bojlera to mały problem przy zamontowaniu czasowego włącznika, nawet gdzieś mi się taki wala. Wracając do sprawy bojlera to czy polecilibyście mi jakiś konkretny model albo markę? Zdecydowałem sie na 100l i to w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## Xesxpox

> Nie wiem o jakim braku komfortu czy wygody piszesz.


 o takim że jak ktoś przeanalizuje swój tryb życia, praca, domownicy używane urządzenia i mu wyjdzie że będzie zużywał 50/50% to nie ma sensu iść w te taryfy dla oszczędności rzędu kilkunastu zł/mieś. Jak Raiz napisał idzie w g11 bo nie bedzie czekał z remontem do 13-o taki dyskomfort właśnie chodzi-rozumiesz? Ja mam tanią i drogą bo jak i ty mam wszystko w prądzie ale właśnie te opóźnienia, czasówki powodują że w jakimś sensie stajemy się niewolnikami stref czasowych-pilnujemy żeby tylko CO nie grzało w drogiej, a pranie planujesz wcześniej albo czekasz na tanią taryfę. To są po części dla niektórych niedogodności i o tym otwarcie trzeba powiedzieć. Mam babcie która pier... tanie taryfy bo wieczorem idzie spać, tv ogląda w dzień, pranie robi o 9 rano, gotuje na prądzie o 11, a kąpie się o 18 i nie wyobraża sobie czekać na taryfy.
Chyba jak pamiętam taryfę raz na jakiś czas można darmowo zmienić

----------


## Kaizen

Przy bojlerze to są znaczące kwoty. A kiedy ktoś się kąpie nie ma przy bojlerze znaczenia.
Trzeba też pamiętać, że taryfę można zmienić raz na rok. I tak się załatwiłem, że wygrzewanie czeka mnie w G11.
A mógłbym w Fortum mieć prąd w tańszej strefie za darmo ;(

----------


## jasiek71

> o takim że jak ktoś przeanalizuje swój tryb życia, praca, domownicy używane urządzenia i mu wyjdzie że będzie zużywał 50/50% to nie ma sensu iść w te taryfy dla oszczędności rzędu kilkunastu zł/mieś. Jak Raiz napisał idzie w g11 bo nie bedzie czekał z remontem do 13-o taki dyskomfort właśnie chodzi-rozumiesz? Ja mam tanią i drogą bo jak i ty mam wszystko w prądzie ale właśnie te opóźnienia, czasówki powodują że w jakimś sensie stajemy się niewolnikami stref czasowych-pilnujemy żeby tylko CO nie grzało w drogiej, a pranie planujesz wcześniej albo czekasz na tanią taryfę. To są po części dla niektórych niedogodności i o tym otwarcie trzeba powiedzieć. Mam babcie która pier... tanie taryfy bo wieczorem idzie spać, tv ogląda w dzień, pranie robi o 9 rano, gotuje na prądzie o 11, a kąpie się o 18 i nie wyobraża sobie czekać na taryfy.
> Chyba jak pamiętam taryfę raz na jakiś czas można darmowo zmienić


Taryfa G11 to ok 0,6zł za kWh
Taryfa G12 to ok 0,68zł za kWh " drogiego" prądu ,w tanich godzinach jest po 0,33zł i taniej...

Bojler jednorazowo pociągnie 5-8kWh a babcia przed telewizorem przez cały dzień wysiedzi 1kWh, przelicz sobie czy opłaca się G11...

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam, przemyślałem sprawe i narazie wezmę taryfe g11, do zrobienia mam remont generalny mieszkania i raczej ciężko żebym kuł młotem ściany w nocy. Wcześniej nie wziąłem tego pod uwagę. Zobacze jak będą wyglądały rachunki za prąd i wtedy pomyśle nad zmianą taryfy. Rzeczywiście ustawienie bojlera to mały problem przy zamontowaniu czasowego włącznika, nawet gdzieś mi się taki wala. Wracając do sprawy bojlera to czy polecilibyście mi jakiś konkretny model albo markę? Zdecydowałem sie na 100l i to w zupełności wystarczy.


No faktycznie różnica 0,08zł na kWh to już normalnie gwóźdź do trumny przy zużyciu energii przez sprzęt budowlany...

Ja od kilkunastu lat mam Galmet-a i jeszcze nie padł...

----------


## dlt7

Z własnego doświadczenia z taryfami powiem Ci tak: weź na początek G12(W) i zobaczysz jak Ci się rozkłada zużycie na strefy. Jak więcej będzie w I taryfie to z torbami nie pójdziesz, a za rok zmienisz na G11. W drugą stronę ciężko oszacować rozkład zużycia - ja niestety tak zrobiłem i teraz trochę się waham, bo dodatkowo w Lublinie stawki G12w są ok. I-0,89zł, II-0,29zł i dopiero przy 50/50 się to wyrównuje (przy stawkach jak powyżej brałbym w ciemno).




> Witam, przemyślałem sprawe i narazie wezmę taryfe g11, do zrobienia mam remont generalny mieszkania i raczej ciężko żebym kuł młotem ściany w nocy. Wcześniej nie wziąłem tego pod uwagę. Zobacze jak będą wyglądały rachunki za prąd i wtedy pomyśle nad zmianą taryfy. Rzeczywiście ustawienie bojlera to mały problem przy zamontowaniu czasowego włącznika, nawet gdzieś mi się taki wala. Wracając do sprawy bojlera to czy polecilibyście mi jakiś konkretny model albo markę? Zdecydowałem sie na 100l i to w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## Raiz3n

Szukałem tych galmetów i najlepszą opcją byłoby kupienie samego bojlera i dołożenie grzałki, zwłaszcza że lepszy byłby dla mnie montaż poziomy. Z tego co widzę to te zbiorniki mają po 2 odejścia ciepłej i zimnej wody, 2 z nich musze zaślepić?Brać z 2 wężownicami czy z płaszczem wodnym? Potrzebuje zbiornik, grzałkę i coś jeszcze? Na co zwrócić uwagę podczas montażu?
@dlt7 czemu masz tak drogie stawki? Czy ja źle patrze czy obecnie mam kilka razy taniej niż Ty? https://www.energa.pl/dla-domu/energ...cje_podstawowe

----------


## dlt7

@Raiz3n : musisz doliczyć jeszcze koszty dystrybucji (dostawy) tej energii. Generalnie 1 kWh G11 oscyluje w okolicach 0,50-0,60 zł (Zerknij tu: http://www.cenapradu.strefa.pl/)

----------


## ignacydrzewiecki

Z tymi tarfyami to tez roznie wychodzi Ci powiem.Mialem keidys taryfe ze od 12 do 15 tanszy byl prad, niby super, ale kto ma czas pilnowac tkaich konkretnych godzin, zrezygnowalem z niej i teraz place  mniej z tego co zauwaylem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Z tymi tarfyami to tez roznie wychodzi Ci powiem.Mialem keidys taryfe ze od 12 do 15 tanszy byl prad, niby super, ale kto ma czas pilnowac tkaich konkretnych godzin, zrezygnowalem z niej i teraz place  mniej z tego co zauwaylem.


Ja miałem kiedyś samochód. Niby super, jezdzi szybciej niż rower. Ale kto by tam pilnował takich konkretnych rzeczy jak zmiany oleju co 15 tys.Nie zmieniłem przez 50tys, silnik mi się zatarł i  mi gwarancji odmówiono potem. Wyrzuciłem, kupiłem rower i po problemie!!

----------


## kulibob

> Z tymi tarfyami to tez roznie wychodzi Ci powiem.Mialem keidys taryfe ze od 12 do 15 tanszy byl prad, niby super, ale kto ma czas pilnowac tkaich konkretnych godzin, zrezygnowalem z niej i teraz place  mniej z tego co zauwaylem.


To się nazywa brak samodyscypliny

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Witam, pozwolę włączyć się do rozmowy bo widze, że temat z ogrzewania wody zszedł na taryfy za energię elektryczną. A może by tak zamiast bojlera zainstalować pompę ciepła do cwu?  Tym bardziej, że planowany jest kocioł stałopalny w przyszłości. Polecam zapoznać się z ofertą firmy Viessmann na pompe ciepła do cwu powietrze-woda Vitocal 060-A. 

w razie pytań jestem do dyspozycji!

----------


## kulibob

Ok. Ile kosztuje taka pompa vieessmana i ile kosztuje przegląd?? Zresztą niewarto wyjdzie  że zato można grzać wodę latem grzałką w taniej taryfie do końca świata.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ok. Ile kosztuje taka pompa vieessmana i ile kosztuje przegląd?? Zresztą niewarto wyjdzie  że zato można grzać wodę latem grzałką w taniej taryfie do końca świata.


Tam nie ma czego przegladac. Jest spreżarka mocy okolo 700W pewnie. Większa lodówka. W praktyce obnizy zuzycie pradu o 2-2,5 raza. Internet pokazał mi cene koło 8 tysięcy. Przy zuzyciu 200L wody dziennie, grzanej 40C, pradem po 35gr, to jest to "inwestycja" mniej wiecej 10 letnia. Jak ktoś zuzywa 100L to nie ma sensu. Jak ktoś zuzywa 300L lub wiecej ma to uzasadnienie. Do urządzenia trzeba mieć spore pomieszczenie lub dostęp powietrza zewnatrz.

----------


## kulibob

> Tam nie ma czego przegladac. Jest spreżarka mocy okolo 700W pewnie. Większa lodówka. W praktyce obnizy zuzycie pradu o 2-2,5 raza. Internet pokazał mi cene koło 8 tysięcy. Przy zuzyciu 200L wody dziennie, grzanej 40C, pradem po 35gr, to jest to "inwestycja" mniej wiecej 10 letnia. Jak ktoś zuzywa 100L to nie ma sensu. Jak ktoś zuzywa 300L lub wiecej ma to uzasadnienie. Do urządzenia trzeba mieć spore pomieszczenie lub dostęp powietrza zewnatrz.


Tylko viess. ma przymusowe przeglądy dla utrzymania gwarancji. Ne wiem czy to dotyczy też pompy.

----------


## Raiz3n

Nie no takie rozwiązanie odpada ze względu na koszta. Zdecydowałem że wezmę wymiennik z grzałką tylko prosiłbym o rade jak to podłączyć. Czy wężownice mam zaślepić czy puścić przez nią ciepłą wode z wylotu i drugi koniec zrobić jako wylot ciepłej wody?

----------


## asolt

> Tam nie ma czego przegladac. Jest spreżarka mocy okolo 700W pewnie. Większa lodówka. W praktyce obnizy zuzycie pradu o 2-2,5 raza.


Jak to obliczyłes? to nie jest pompa całoroczna

----------


## firewall

> Witam, pozwolę włączyć się do rozmowy bo widze, że temat z ogrzewania wody zszedł na taryfy za energię elektryczną. A może by tak zamiast bojlera zainstalować pompę ciepła do cwu?  Tym bardziej, że planowany jest kocioł stałopalny w przyszłości. Polecam zapoznać się z ofertą firmy Viessmann na pompe ciepła do cwu powietrze-woda Vitocal 060-A. 
> 
> w razie pytań jestem do dyspozycji!


Mam pytania:
-jaką moc pobiera pompa? Ile czasu potrzebuje do zagrzania wody ( 250l) o 40 oC ?
Jaka jest sprawność pompy przy temp. powietrza:
a) +7 oC
b) 0 oC
c0 -10 oC
Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź

----------


## asolt

> ....
> c0 -10 oC
> Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź


Zapewne 1 bo tyle ma grzałka, dziwnym trafem takie dane są ukryte/tajne dla potencjalnego klienta

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jak to obliczyłes? to nie jest pompa całoroczna


Dlaczego nie całoroczne? Jeśli stoi w dużym pomieszczeniu może czerpać powietrze z pomieszczenia. Oczywiście pomieszczenie wychładza i to ciepło trzeba dostarczyć z CO. Jak CO może też grzać CWU zima, to rzecz jasna takie 2-stopniowe grzanie nie ma żadnego sensu.

Nie obliczyłem, Podaje swoje zgrubne obserwacje, które jest sporo niższe niż pokazują katalogi w kwestii psrawności.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mam pytania:
> -jaką moc pobiera pompa? Ile czasu potrzebuje do zagrzania wody ( 250l) o 40 oC ?
> Jaka jest sprawność pompy przy temp. powietrza:
> a) +7 oC
> b) 0 oC
> c0 -10 oC
> Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź


Jeśli brać ich podaną moc cielna 1300W (pewnie w idealnych warunkach- powietrze na dolocie 20C), to łatwo policzyć. 1L wody 1C = 1,16Wh., czyli jakies 9h grzania. Cała tania taryfa generalnie.

Na 100% to nie może działać przy temperaturach poniżej zera lub nawet bliskich zera. Zamarznie wymiennik i po zawodach. Duże pompy PW do CO, mają grzałki do odmrażania wymiennika który stoi na zewnątrz budynku. 

Jakas pierwsza z brzegu wygoglowana taka pompa podaje COP 3.5 dla temp. pwoetrza 15C i grzania 10-55. Minimalna temperatur pracy ma podana 7C. Okolo 500W sprezarki.

----------


## asolt

> Dlaczego nie całoroczne? Jeśli stoi w dużym pomieszczeniu może czerpać powietrze z pomieszczenia. Oczywiście pomieszczenie wychładza i to ciepło trzeba dostarczyć z CO. Jak CO może też grzać CWU zima, to rzecz jasna takie 2-stopniowe grzanie nie ma żadnego sensu.
> 
> Nie obliczyłem, Podaje swoje zgrubne obserwacje, które jest sporo niższe niż pokazują katalogi w kwestii psrawności.


Liczenie sprawnosci z uwzglednieniem ciepła z co które jest grzane z niewiadomo jaką sprawnoscią jest bez sensu. To oszukiwanie samego siebie jaka to jest oszczedna taka pompa. Przy jej cenie nie ma szans by sie zwróciła w sensownym czasie o ile w trakcie nie bedzie łatnych napraw pogwarancyjnych. Tego typu pompy są jedynie opłacalne dla producenta i instalatora.

----------


## firewall

Dlatego cierpliwie czekam na odpowiedź konsultanta Viessmanna . Dlatego też pytam o moc pracującej pompy, a nie tylko sprężarki. Firma potężna to na pewno ma takie dane i nie oszuka w wartościach, bo to zostaje na forum.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Liczenie sprawnosci z uwzglednieniem ciepła z co które jest grzane z niewiadomo jaką sprawnoscią jest bez sensu. To oszukiwanie samego siebie jaka to jest oszczedna taka pompa. Przy jej cenie nie ma szans by sie zwróciła w sensownym czasie o ile w trakcie nie bedzie łatnych napraw pogwarancyjnych. Tego typu pompy są jedynie opłacalne dla producenta i instalatora.


Ja nie wiedziałem że to się ma zwracac. A budowa domu kiedy się "zwróci"?? A jeśli Ci chodzi o zwrot różnicy względem tańśzego rozwiązania to powinniśmy wszyscy mieszkać w domach wykonanych w najtanszej, najprostsze technologii, bo inne się nie zwracają. Czyli same kandayjczyki opalane "eko"groszkiem.

Kiedy zwraca się ogrzewanie podłogowe względem kaloryferów, odkurzacz centralny, telewizor 50" wzgledem 32" itd, itp.

Zresztą napisałem, że to nie jest rozwiązanie dla kogoś kto zużywa 100L ciepłej wody bo oszczędności względem grzania prądem pojawiaj się po wielu latach.
Jak zużywa 300L warto się zastanowić i przekalkulować.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jeśli Ci chodzi o zwrot różnicy względem tańśzego rozwiązania to powinniśmy wszyscy mieszkać w domach wykonanych w najtanszej, najprostsze technologii, bo inne się nie zwracają.


Jeżeli nie widać różnicy, to po co przepłacać?
Tylko porównuj rozwiązania tożsame funkcjonalnie.

A kiedy zwróci się wodna podłogówka napędzana kotłem elektrycznym względem kabli grzejnych?
To można porównywać.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dlatego cierpliwie czekam na odpowiedź konsultanta Viessmanna . Dlatego też pytam o moc pracującej pompy, a nie tylko sprężarki. Firma potężna to na pewno ma takie dane i nie oszuka w wartościach, bo to zostaje na forum.


Moc grzewcza  będzie zależałą od 2 czynników. Temp. powietrza oraz temperatury do jakiej będziesz grzał wodę. Im zimniejsze powietrze i do im wyższej temperatury będziesz grzał wodę tym mniejsza sprawność urządzenia. Niestety nigdy nie widziałem wykresu sprawności, tylko podaną sprawnosc dla 2-3 punktów pracy (raczej tych ładniej wyglądajaych).
Fizyka dla viessmana i innych producentó jest taka sama/ Można się spodziewać że ich osiągi są podobne - sprawność okolo 350% dla temp powietrza 15C i grzania wody z 10 do 55C. Co do grosza tego nie policzysz i tak. Ja bym przyjac sprawnosc 2,5 - 3,5 przy temperaturach 7 - 20C.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jeżeli nie widać różnicy, to po co przepłacać?
> Tylko porównuj rozwiązania tożsame funkcjonalnie.
> 
> A kiedy zwróci się wodna podłogówka napędzana kotłem elektrycznym względem kabli grzejnych?
> To można porównywać.


Oczywiscie ze porownujemy rozwiazania tożsame. Asolt sprzedaje odkurzacze centralne i upiera się tylko do rozwiązań  krótkoterminowo "opłacalnych" w przypadku grzania wody. Kiedy taki odkurzacz centralny zwróci się względem normalnego małego odkurzacza. Wygodne rozwiazanie ale jedno i drugie usuwa śmieci. 

Jakbyśmy wybierali tylko rozwiazania opłacalne nikt by nie miał odkurzaczy centralnych, podłogówek, pomp ciepła, wentylacji mechanicznych, itd, itp.
Czepia się zarabia na tym tylko producent i instalator a sam jest takim instalatorem innych "nieopłacalnych" rozwiązań.

Ja znam człowieka który półki do pomieszczenia technicznego/gospodarczego miał projektowane przez projektanta wnętrz.....

----------


## asolt

> J
> Jak zużywa 300L warto się zastanowić i przekalkulować.


Jak to zrobisz? podaj srednioroczny SCOP takiej pompy z uwzglednieniem powietrza wewnetrznego, oraz w drugim przypadku z uwzglednieniem powietrza zewnętrznego.
Przelicz to dla róznych zródel grzewczych c.o.

----------


## asolt

> Oczywiscie ze porownujemy rozwiazania tożsame. Asolt sprzedaje odkurzacze centralne i upiera się tylko do rozwiązań  krótkoterminowo "opłacalnych" w przypadku grzania wody. Kiedy taki odkurzacz centralny zwróci się względem normalnego małego odkurzacza. Wygodne rozwiazanie ale jedno i drugie usuwa śmieci. 
> 
> Jakbyśmy wybierali tylko rozwiazania opłacalne nikt by nie miał odkurzaczy centralnych, podłogówek, pomp ciepła, wentylacji mechanicznych, itd, itp.
> Czepia się zarabia na tym tylko producent i instalator a sam jest takim instalatorem innych "nieopłacalnych" rozwiązań.
> 
> Ja znam człowieka który półki do pomieszczenia technicznego/gospodarczego miał projektowane przez projektanta wnętrz.....


Nie sprzedaje odkurzaczy centralnych a jedynie wykonuje instalacje, ale to jakby przy okazji innych instalacji. Co ma podłogówka do pompy ciepła? pompa ciepła wyklucza podłogówke czy tez nie. Odpowiedz nie jest taka prosta, jezeli przyjmiemy punkt widzenia TB to podłogówka hydrauliczna jest zbedna, jezeli zastosujemy pompę P-W lub G-W jest prawie niezbedna. Jezeli uwazasz ze podłogówka hydrauliczna jest ta instalacją która jest  tylko dla instalatora to szkoda dalszej dyskusji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jakbyśmy wybierali tylko rozwiazania opłacalne nikt by nie miał odkurzaczy centralnych, podłogówek, pomp ciepła, wentylacji mechanicznych, itd, itp.
> Czepia się zarabia na tym tylko producent i instalator a sam jest takim instalatorem innych "nieopłacalnych" rozwiązań.


Dla mnie wentylacja mechaniczna nie jest tak samo użyteczna jak grawitacyjna.
Za to odkurzacz centralny jest odrobinę mniej funkcjonalny niż tradycyjny (przez brak możliwości odsysania wody) a dużo mniej niż robot. Ale dla kogoś uczulonego na kurz pewnie będzie inaczej.

Pompa ciepła do CWU, poza kwestiami finansowymi, ma dla mnie funkcjonalnie pewne mankamenty względem zwykłego bojlera. Ale są na tyle małe, że trudno im byłoby przeważyć szalę.

Każdy wybór trzeba rozpocząć od odrzucenia rozwiązań, które nie są dla danej osoby, subiektywnie, nieakceptowalne (dla mnie np. wszelkie paliwa stałe jako podstawowe źródło ciepła). Z pozostałych, które przedstawiają podobną (też subiektywną) wartość użytkową wybieramy dalej uwzględniając koszty instalacji i użytkowania. Często droższa instalacja o podobnej użyteczności oznacza niższe koszty używania - i tu jak najbardziej można liczyć, kiedy ta droższa instalacja się zwróci.

----------


## firewall

> Mam pytania:
> -jaką moc pobiera pompa? Ile czasu potrzebuje do zagrzania wody ( 250l) o 40 oC ?
> Jaka jest sprawność pompy przy temp. powietrza:
> a) +7 oC
> b) 0 oC
> c0 -10 oC
> Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź


Napisałem nawet na priva do *Konsultant Viessmann* aby raczył odpowiedzieć na moje pytania ( z dnia 29 czerwca), a dotyczące zachwalanego przez niego produktu ( post #27), ale widać że nabrał wody w usta.

----------


## asolt

> Napisałem nawet na priva do *Konsultant Viessmann* aby raczył odpowiedzieć na moje pytania ( z dnia 29 czerwca), a dotyczące zachwalanego przez niego produktu ( post #27), ale widać że nabrał wody w usta.


Tajne/poufne,  widocznie chwalic sie nie ma czym.

----------


## firewall

Pewnie tak. Poszukuje tylko tępych klientów z zasobnym portfelem, którym można pomachać kolorowym folderem, zapewniającym o super-hiper- produkcie zapewniającym mega oszczędności i galaktyczny zwrot poniesionych nakładów, a do tego pochylający się nad środowiskiem naturalnym dzięki czemu grubość futerka pandy wielkiej wzrośnie o 0,14%.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jak to zrobisz? podaj srednioroczny SCOP takiej pompy z uwzglednieniem powietrza wewnetrznego, oraz w drugim przypadku z uwzglednieniem powietrza zewnętrznego.
> Przelicz to dla róznych zródel grzewczych c.o.


Prosciutko, i dobrze o tym wiesz!! 
Średnia temperatura w Warszawie za miesiace kwiecien-pazdziernik z tamtego roku za weather wunderground. 7C to granica działąnia takiej pompy podawana przez producentów.

7
14
18
16
19
16
8

Zakładam COP 2,5 dla najnizszej temperatury. dla wyzszych 3.5
300L ciepłej wody dziennie. Prąd dla prostoty 0,6PLN

Grzejąc prądem 300L po 45C za te 7miesiecy wychodzi 1900PLN. Taka pompa za takimi COP wychodzi 630PLN. Niech sobie nawet urzadzenie przez zime stoi i się nudzi, to przy takim zuzyciu takiego tysiąca rocznie można zaoszczędzić. Takie pompy można kupić taniej niż u vieśka, pewnie za 6-7tys się znajdzie. Jak to ludzie lubią pisać po <10latach zacznie się "zwracać". Raczej spokojnie taki okres banalnie proste urządzenie podziała. 

Nie jest to urządzenie dla wszystkich z automatu ale nie jest to także z automatu urządzenie nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie jak niektózy tu próbują uzasadniać.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Pewnie tak. Poszukuje tylko tępych klientów z zasobnym portfelem,


Każdy, absolutnie każdy sprzedawca instalator tak robi. Czy to z pompą CWU, czy to z odkurzaczem centralnym czy to piekarnikiem mającym 70 programów pieczenia zamiast 30.

----------


## asolt

> Prosciutko, i dobrze o tym wiesz!! 
> Średnia temperatura w Warszawie za miesiace kwiecien-pazdziernik z tamtego roku za weather wunderground. 7C to granica działąnia takiej pompy podawana przez producentów.
> 
> 7
> 14
> 18
> 16
> 19
> 16
> ...


Moze inaczej, koszt przygotowania cwu dla 4 osób rocznie grzalką w II taryfie G12w (Tauron) to 1000 kWh/osoba*rok* 4 * 0,2534 zł/kWh=1013,6 zł  rocznie !!!
To samo grzane taką cudowną pompą kosztuje ok 
7*4000/12/3*,2534=198 zł - miesiące j.w.
5*4000/12*0,2534= 423 - miesiące zimowe
Razem 198+423=621 zł

Róznica pomiedzy pompą działajaca w 7 m-cach ze srednim COP=3 (przesadzone ale niech bedzie) i pozostałych jako bojler z grzalką, a bojlerem dzialajacym w II taryfie to ok 390 zł. Róznica kosztów instalacyjnych to ok co najmniej 6000 zł, prosty czas zwrotu to ok 15 lat pod warunkiem ze w okresie pogwarancyjnym pompa nie uszkodzi sie ani razu i o ile dozyje tak długiego czasu eksploatacji. Oczywiscie ze bojler tez moze ulec uszkodzeniu ale zakladam ze naprawa bojlera wiąze sie z mniejszymi kosztami. Dla innych dystrybutorów energii opłacalnosc trzeba przeliczyc bo są inne ceny energii. Jakby nie liczyc jest urządzenie nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie wlasnie z automatu

----------


## asolt

> Każdy, absolutnie każdy sprzedawca instalator tak robi. Czy to z pompą CWU, czy to z odkurzaczem centralnym czy to piekarnikiem mającym 70 programów pieczenia zamiast 30.


Nie nie kazdy, tylko ten ktory liczy wyłacznie swoje zyski, bez zadnej fachowej dorady dla inwestora odnosnie kosztow instalacji i eksploatacji danego rozwiązania.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nie nie kazdy, tylko ten ktory liczy wyłacznie swoje zyski, bez zadnej fachowej dorady dla inwestora odnosnie kosztow instalacji i eksploatacji danego rozwiązania.


To jakie to fachowe "dorady" dajesz inwestorom w kwestii kosztów instalacji odkurzacza centralnego..... w porónaniu do zakupu odkurzacza standardowego. I kiedy taki odkurzacz się "zwraca". Bo dla mnie odkurzacz ccentrualny jest nieuzsadniony ekonomicznie z automatu.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Moze inaczej, koszt przygotowania cwu dla 4 osób rocznie grzalką w II taryfie G12w (Tauron) to 1000 kWh/osoba*rok* 4 * 0,2534 zł/kWh=1013,6 zł  rocznie !!!
> To samo grzane taką cudowną pompą kosztuje ok 
> 7*4000/12/3*,2534=198 zł - miesiące j.w.
> 5*4000/12*0,2534= 423 - miesiące zimowe
> Razem 198+423=621 zł
> 
> Róznica pomiedzy pompą działajaca w 7 m-cach ze srednim COP=3 (przesadzone ale niech bedzie) i pozostałych jako bojler z grzalką, a bojlerem dzialajacym w II taryfie to ok 390 zł. Róznica kosztów instalacyjnych to ok co najmniej 6000 zł, prosty czas zwrotu to ok 15 lat pod warunkiem ze w okresie pogwarancyjnym pompa nie uszkodzi sie ani razu i o ile dozyje tak długiego czasu eksploatacji. Oczywiscie ze bojler tez moze ulec uszkodzeniu ale zakladam ze naprawa bojlera wiąze sie z mniejszymi kosztami. Dla innych dystrybutorów energii opłacalnosc trzeba przeliczyc bo są inne ceny energii. Jakby nie liczyc jest urządzenie nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie wlasnie z automatu


Niespecjalnie Ciebie rozumiem. Piszesz że dla innych dystrybutorów energii trzeba przeliczyć a potem piszesz że jest to nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie *zawsze*. No weź się zadeklaruj! Albo rybka albo pipka, cytując klasykę.

Twój "automat" strasznie łatwo zmiażdżyć wystarczy minimalnie zmieniając założenia robione pod wynik.
Niech prąd będzie po 0,35PLN (ja tak mam)
Niech zuzycie ciepłej wody będzie po 75L/dzien/os. Ja tak mam. A nei 50L
Niech 300L bojler kosztuje 1500PLN, a 300L pompa 6000 (różnica inwestycji 4500).

I proszę. "zwraca się" w niecałe 7 lat. Ty swoim klientom też takie profesjonalne porady ekonomiczności rozwiązań dajesz, czy tylko na forum?

----------


## asolt

> To jakie to fachowe "dorady" dajesz inwestorom w kwestii kosztów instalacji odkurzacza centralnego..... w porónaniu do zakupu odkurzacza standardowego. I kiedy taki odkurzacz się "zwraca". Bo dla mnie odkurzacz ccentrualny jest nieuzsadniony ekonomicznie z automatu.


Odkurzaczy nie sprzedaję, instalacji oc wykonuję bardzo mało, to jest mały rynek, ale ktos chce to i owszem. OC to jakis margines mojej działalnosci, dlaczego nie zapytasz dlaczego inwestorzy zamawiają ozc i jakie z tego maja korzysci, jest tu na ten temat wiele wpisów.

----------


## asolt

> Niespecjalnie Ciebie rozumiem. Piszesz że dla innych dystrybutorów energii trzeba przeliczyć a potem piszesz że jest to nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie *zawsze*. No weź się zadeklaruj! Albo rybka albo pipka, cytując klasykę.
> 
> Twój "automat" strasznie łatwo zmiażdżyć wystarczy minimalnie zmieniając założenia robione pod wynik.
> Niech prąd będzie po 0,35PLN (ja tak mam)
> Niech zuzycie ciepłej wody będzie po 75L/dzien/os. Ja tak mam. A nei 50L
> Niech 300L bojler kosztuje 1500PLN, a 300L pompa 6000 (różnica inwestycji 4500).
> 
> I proszę. "zwraca się" w niecałe 7 lat. Ty swoim klientom też takie profesjonalne porady ekonomiczności rozwiązań dajesz, czy tylko na forum?


Mowa w tym wątku jest o pompie Vitocal 060-A, najnizsza cena którą znalazłem na allegrogo to 8000 (http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-vitoc...880218369.html) zł plus montaz powiedzmy 1000 zł, koszt bojlera to 1500 pluc 500 montaz czyli 2000 zł róznica kosztów to ok 7000 zł, podałes ze ok 4500 zł, gdy sie chce udowodnic swoje racje trzeba posunąc sie kłamstwa, przykład TB chociaz zbanowanego na tym forum udziela sie co niektórym. Przeliczmy dla 75 l/os co prawda jest to ok 60% wiecej od normy i przeciętnej na tym forum ale niech bedzie. Te 75 l/os to ok 1200 kWh/rok uwzgledniający normowo wsp. wykorzystania w roku na 0.9.
Liczymy jak poprzednio dla 4 osób.
4*1200*,35=1680 grzałka II taryfa (zapewne PGE bo tam jest najdrozej)

7*4800/12/3*,2534=326 zł - miesiące j.w.
5*4800/12*0,2534= 700 - miesiące zimowe
Razem 198+423=1026 zł

Róznica to 654 zł, prosty czas zwrotu dla w/w pompy to dla tego przypadku niecałe 11 lat pod warunkami jak poprzednio. Co do moich porad to są one przynajmniej prawdziwe w odróznieniu od twojego liczenia które na celu udowodnić klientowi jakie to oszczednosci, rzekome oszczednosci oprzyniesie mu zainstalowanie takiej pompy. Bez takich pseudo porad praktycznie sprzedaz pomp cwu była by sladowa. Pompy te sa gwarancją zysku wyłacznie dla producenta i instalatora pod warunkiem znalezienia klienta z grubym portfelem, klienta jak to ujał firewall tępego, ja bym dodał podatnego na sugestie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Odkurzaczy nie sprzedaję, instalacji oc wykonuję bardzo mało, to jest mały rynek, ale ktos chce to i owszem. OC to jakis margines mojej działalnosci, .


To czemu rzadkie nieuzasadnione ekonomicznie instalowanie OC (jak ktoś chce i się uparł) jest OK, a instalowanie PC CWU jest beee, bo to naciąganie klientów i tylko niemoralny(?) zarobek dla instalatora??

Tyle. 

Zwłaszcza jak Ci pokazałem w konkretnych przypadkach możę to być całkiem uzasadnione ekonomicznie. Nawet dla 4-osobowej rodziny.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Mowa w tym wątku jest o pompie Vitocal 060-A, najnizsza cena którą znalazłem na allegrogo to 8000 (http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-vitoc...880218369.html) zł plus montaz powiedzmy 1000 zł, koszt bojlera to 1500 pluc 500 montaz czyli 2000 zł róznica kosztów to ok 7000 zł, podałes ze ok 4500 zł, gdy sie chce udowodnic swoje racje trzeba posunąc sie kłamstwa, przykład TB chociaz zbanowanego na tym forum udziela sie co niektórym. Przeliczmy dla 75 l/os co prawda jest to ok 60% wiecej od normy i przeciętnej na tym forum ale niech bedzie. Te 75 l/os to ok 1200 kWh/rok uwzgledniający normowo wsp. wykorzystania w roku na 0.9.
> Liczymy jak poprzednio dla 4 osób.
> 4*1200*,35=1680 grzałka II taryfa (zapewne PGE bo tam jest najdrozej)
> 
> 7*4800/12/3*,2534=326 zł - miesiące j.w.
> 5*4800/12*0,2534= 700 - miesiące zimowe
> Razem 198+423=1026 zł
> 
> Róznica to 654 zł, prosty czas zwrotu dla w/w pompy to dla tego przypadku niecałe 11 lat pod warunkami jak poprzednio. Co do moich porad to są one przynajmniej prawdziwe w odróznieniu od twojego liczenia które na celu udowodnić klientowi jakie to oszczednosci, rzekome oszczednosci oprzyniesie mu zainstalowanie takiej pompy. Bez takich pseudo porad praktycznie sprzedaz pomp cwu była by sladowa. Pompy te sa gwarancją zysku wyłacznie dla producenta i instalatora pod warunkiem znalezienia klienta z grubym portfelem, klienta jak to ujał firewall tępego, ja bym dodał podatnego na sugestie.


Po pierwsze, to ja tego nie sprzedaje. Moje liczenie ma na celu jedynie pokazanie Twojej hipokryzji. To na czym ja zarabiam jest OK (odkurzacz centralny), a inni to wyłącznie naciągacze tępych klientów.

Po drugie są inni producenci takich urządzeń, gdzie za znane logo nie trzeba płacić. I wtedy kupisz to samo za 6000. A jak ma być wiesman to proszę, szukamy bojlera z naklejka viessman ze stali nierdzewnej za pewnie 3000. Bądźmy konsekwentni !!  Rozumiem, że ty w swoich profesjonalnych poradach ekonomicznych dla klientów zawsze im proponujesz najdroższa markę?

"Rzekome oszczędności". A co jest złego w 11latach?

W moim odczuciu tępy podatny na sugestie klyjent to taki co kupi znana marke za 8000 zamiast *tego samego* za 6000.

----------


## asolt

> Po pierwsze, to ja tego nie sprzedaje. Moje liczenie ma na celu jedynie pokazanie Twojej hipokryzji. To na czym ja zarabiam jest OK (odkurzacz centralny), a inni to wyłącznie naciągacze tępych klientów.
> 
> Po drugie są inni producenci takich urządzeń, gdzie za znane logo nie trzeba płacić. I wtedy kupisz to samo za 6000. A jak ma być wiesman to proszę, szukamy bojlera z naklejka viessman ze stali nierdzewnej za pewnie 3000. Bądźmy konsekwentni !!  Rozumiem, że ty w swoich profesjonalnych poradach ekonomicznych dla klientów zawsze im proponujesz najdroższa markę?
> 
> "Rzekome oszczędności". A co jest złego w 11latach?
> 
> W moim odczuciu tępy podatny na sugestie klyjent to taki co kupi znana marke za 8000 zamiast *tego samego* za 6000.


Te pompy bez logo, hociazby hewalex uszkadzały sie zaraz po okresie gwarancji, fakt były tansze tylko tyle klient wydał 4000-5000 zł i po 3-4 lat miał złom w domu. Ale marketing dziala bezbłednie. 11 lat jak na pompę cwu jest dosc duzo, kazda awaria pogwarancyjna powoduje ze opłacalnosc odlatuje w niebyt. A jezeli ma byc bojler nierdzewny to przezyje nie jedną a kilka takich pomp, przez co ich opłacalnosc bedzie jeszcze mniejsza. Wracając do odkurzacza to widze nie moją hipokryzję a twoją obsesję na tym punkcie, nie sprzedaje odkurzaczy a jedynie montuję zakupione przez klienta, jest to margines mojej działalnosci i mam oc w ofercie tylko dlatego ze miałem takie zlecenia rzadkie co prawda ale jednak. Nikogo nie przekonuje na siłe nie jestem TB, kto chce to chce, nikomu nie odradzam. Jezeli chodzi o moje profesjonalne dorady i obliczenia ozc to zawsze staram sie doradzic rozwiazanie optymalne czesto bez wskazywania okreslonych marek a jedynie koncepcje, wymagane parametry i sposób rozwiazania konkretnego problemu. Jezeli komus zle doradziłem pokaz komu, zawsze lepiej sie dyskutuje mając konkretne przykład. Nie bez przyczyny popularnosc tych pomp jest tak mała.

----------


## agb

*Asolt* uważaj, bo ludzie jeszcze zaczną z "przeciętnych na tym forum" liczyć sami OZC, brać przeciętne ceny nośników energii i okaże, że niewiele się pomylą  :tongue:  Przynajmniej nie bardziej niż przy CWU liczonym na podstawie przeciętnej z forum  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> *Asolt* uważaj, bo ludzie jeszcze zaczną z "przeciętnych na tym forum" liczyć sami OZC, brać przeciętne ceny nośników energii i okaże, że niewiele się pomylą  Przynajmniej nie bardziej niż przy CWU liczonym na podstawie przeciętnej z forum


Przyjmuje sie ze srednie zapotrzebowanie na cwu to 1000 kWh/os*a, jest ono bardzo zblizone do rzeczywistego nie tylko z forum i dodatkowo zgodne z normami. Jezeli chodzi o forum to tendencja jest raczej odwrotna, podawane jest wiele przykładów (a nawet kłotni) duzo mniejszego zapotrzebowania niz te 1000 kWh, zresztą nawet wzrost o 20% ponad 1000 kWh nie powoduje drastycznej zmiany opłacalnosci. Ja rozumiem walkę o zwiekszenie sprzedazy takich akurat pomp, bo i producent i instalator ma z tego biznes. I jeden i drugi czesto uzywa przekłaman i niedomówien byle tylko udowodnic załozoną tezę. A ja akurat czesto mam odmienne zdanie wynikające z dokładnych i rzetelnych obliczeń i dlatego do hejtu z tego powodu jestem przyzwyczajony. Tu i tak jest spokojnie ale forumbodowlanym zostałem nazwany bandytą i mordercą ze wzgledu na ozc, autor wiadomy.

----------


## agb

Tylko, że między -20% a +20% jest 400kWh różnicy razy x osób. Tylko czemu takie liczenie ma służyć? Bo przeciętnie nowobudowany dom na forum ma 40kWh/m2/rok. No +/-20%. 

I nie rozumiem czy ten zarzut o walce o zwiększeniu sprzedaży takich akurat pomp tyczył się mnie. Bo ja nie dość, że ich nie sprzedaję, to akurat u siebie czegoś takiego bym nie zamontował.

----------


## asolt

> Tylko, że między -20% a +20% jest 400kWh różnicy razy x osób. Tylko czemu takie liczenie ma służyć? Bo przeciętnie nowobudowany dom na forum ma 40kWh/m2/rok. No +/-20%. 
> 
> I nie rozumiem czy ten zarzut o walce o zwiększeniu sprzedaży takich akurat pomp tyczył się mnie. Bo ja nie dość, że ich nie sprzedaję, to akurat u siebie czegoś takiego bym nie zamontował.


Co ma dom do zuzycia cwu? tylko w durnym rozporządzeniu dotyczącym charakterystyki energetycznej ma.
To nie było do ciebie a do kol. jastrząb który broni tych pomp jak tylko moze.

----------


## agb

Droczę się z Tobą asolt  :cool:  Po prostu liczenie CWU na podstawie średniej forum ma taki sam sens jak wzięcie wyników OZC z forum i wyliczenie i przyjęcie sobie średniej. Ty i Twój pies macie średnio po 3 nogi, ale faktycznie żaden z Was nie ma 3.  I choćby przykład artura z wątku o COP=1 gdzie na 4 osoby idzie 1750kWh/4os/rok. Takie liczenie niczego nie udowadnia.

----------


## firewall

ale nie każdy, jak twierdził Arturo, zużywa 300l ciepłej wody na osobę. :yes:

----------


## agb

Tyle to nawet mi nie wychodzi, choć zakładam 2MWh/rok/os. Liczę na mniej, ale żeby się potem nie zdziwić  :big grin:  Obecnie mam jakieś 1500kWh/rok/os. Ale to bez wanny.

----------


## asolt

> Droczę się z Tobą asolt  Po prostu liczenie CWU na podstawie średniej forum ma taki sam sens jak wzięcie wyników OZC z forum i wyliczenie i przyjęcie sobie średniej. Ty i Twój pies macie średnio po 3 nogi, ale faktycznie żaden z Was nie ma 3.  I choćby przykład artura z wątku o COP=1 gdzie na 4 osoby idzie 1750kWh/4os/rok. Takie liczenie niczego nie udowadnia.


1000 l/os to wartosc normowa i tym faktem nie zamierzam dyskutowac, oczywiscie ze są odchylki od normy, ale cos do obliczen trzeba wziąc.Dobrze jezli jest ot opomiarowane i realnie moze przeliczyc opłacalnosc modernizacji systemu cwu, jezeli jednak nie ma bo dom nowy to inaczej nie mozna. Jak zresztą w projekcie czy audycie powoływac sie na srednią forum, wspomniałem o nie tylko z tego powodu bo niektórzy podają wyniki pomiarów i w wiekszosci przypadków nie rózniły sie zbytnioo od tej normowego.

----------


## agb

> 1000 l/os to wartosc normowa i tym faktem nie zamierzam dyskutowac, oczywiscie ze są odchylki od normy, ale cos do obliczen trzeba wziąc.Dobrze jezli jest ot opomiarowane i realnie moze przeliczyc opłacalnosc modernizacji systemu cwu, jezeli jednak nie ma bo dom nowy to inaczej nie mozna. Jak zresztą w projekcie czy audycie powoływac sie na srednią forum, wspomniałem o nie tylko z tego powodu bo niektórzy podają wyniki pomiarów i w wiekszosci przypadków nie rózniły sie zbytnioo od tej normowego.


A jak nowy dom, to znaczy, że do tej pory ktoś się nie mył?  :cool:  Jak ktoś chce porównywać dwa systemy CWU pod względem kosztów/opłacalności, to na podstawie danych faktycznych. Albo na dwoje babka wróżyła z norm  :tongue:

----------


## asolt

> A jak nowy dom, to znaczy, że do tej pory ktoś się nie mył?  J


Wniosek daleko idący, taka logika mnie przerasta. Ale dobrze, skoro dom nowy nie ma danych rzeczywistych bo i skąd, do obliczen mozemy tylko przyjąc normy. To samo dotyczy kosztów ogrzewania, nowy dom to opieramy sie na ozc, stary na ozc lub moze i dokładniej na pomiarach ale rzetelnych.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Te pompy bez logo, hociazby hewalex uszkadzały sie zaraz po okresie gwarancji, fakt były tansze tylko tyle klient wydał 4000-5000 zł i po 3-4 lat miał złom w domu. Ale marketing dziala bezbłednie. 11 lat jak na pompę cwu jest dosc duzo, kazda awaria pogwarancyjna powoduje ze opłacalnosc odlatuje w niebyt. A jezeli ma byc bojler nierdzewny to przezyje nie jedną a kilka takich pomp, przez co ich opłacalnosc bedzie jeszcze mniejsza. Wracając do odkurzacza to widze nie moją hipokryzję a twoją obsesję na tym punkcie, nie sprzedaje odkurzaczy a jedynie montuję zakupione przez klienta, jest to margines mojej działalnosci i mam oc w ofercie tylko dlatego ze miałem takie zlecenia rzadkie co prawda ale jednak. Nikogo nie przekonuje na siłe nie jestem TB, kto chce to chce, nikomu nie odradzam. Jezeli chodzi o moje profesjonalne dorady i obliczenia ozc to zawsze staram sie doradzic rozwiazanie optymalne czesto bez wskazywania okreslonych marek a jedynie koncepcje, wymagane parametry i sposób rozwiazania konkretnego problemu. Jezeli komus zle doradziłem pokaz komu, zawsze lepiej sie dyskutuje mając konkretne przykład. Nie bez przyczyny popularnosc tych pomp jest tak mała.


Asolt,

Ja zaś widzę Twoją obsesję, że coś takiego w żadnym wypadku nie może się opłacać. OC to promil Twojej działalności a w ramce  opisem był (nim usunąłeś w czasie tej dyskusji) chyba na 1 miejscu.

Znam 2 takie urządzenia. Jedno pracuje 11 lat drugie coś koło 5. Maja się dobrze. PIerwsze z pewnością zaczeł się "opłacać".  Paść tam może sprężarka o mocy 500W. Nie wiem ile kosztuje wymiana, ale raczej nie 8000PLN. 

Nie twierdze ze oplaca się zawsze (sam pisałem ze jak ktoś zuzywa 100L wody to niech zapomni). Protestuje jedynie przeciw  absolutnych stwierdzeniom żę to się nie może NIGDY opłacać i ze zawsze jest to naciąganie. Bo tak nie jest.

----------


## asolt

> Asolt,
> 
> Ja zaś widzę Twoją obsesję, że coś takiego w żadnym wypadku nie może się opłacać. OC to promil Twojej działalności a w ramce  opisem był (nim usunąłeś w czasie tej dyskusji) chyba na 1 miejscu.
> 
> .


Nie klam nic nie usuwalem w czasie dyskusji jezeli masz printsreeny z datami to wklej ale jezeli podpierasz sie stwierdzeniem chyba to ono wiarygodne byc nie moze, kazdy na tym forum i nie tylko, dobrze wie ze jestem audytorem energetycznym i projektantem i automatykiem, jezeli chodzi o instalacje to oc były są i będą marginesem mojej działalnosci. I tu widzę własnie taką obsesję. Wracając do pomp cwu gdyby były one powiedzmy po 3000 zł i ich trwałosc byłaby na poziomie 12-15 lat i ilosc osób co najmniej 4 a najlepiej 5-6 to i owszem byłyby bardziej opłacalne w stosunku do grzałki i II taryfy. Pompy za 8000 zł plus 1000 zł instalacja szansy zwrócic sie nie mają. Ale ok, chcesz to je propaguj posługując sie tendencyjnymi danymi, to wolny kraj, kazdy moze(?) pisac na forum w zakresie wydajnosci opłacalnosci co tylko chce. Czesto a nawet bardzo czesto jest to związane z kryptoreklamą konkretnych rozwiązan i urządzen. A ze sprzedaz chociazby takich pomp odbiega od zalozonych planow to trzeba przedsiewziac odpowiednie kroki do poprawy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nie klam nic nie usuwalem w czasie dyskusji jezeli masz printsreeny z datami to wklej ale jezeli podpierasz sie stwierdzeniem chyba to ono wiarygodne byc nie moze, kazdy na tym forum i nie tylko, dobrze wie ze jestem audytorem energetycznym i projektantem i automatykiem, jezeli chodzi o instalacje to oc były są i będą marginesem mojej działalnosci. I tu widzę własnie taką obsesję. Wracając do pomp cwu gdyby były one powiedzmy po 3000 zł i ich trwałosc byłaby na poziomie 12-15 lat i ilosc osób co najmniej 4 a najlepiej 5-6 to i owszem byłyby bardziej opłacalne w stosunku do grzałki i II taryfy. Pompy za 8000 zł plus 1000 zł instalacja szansy zwrócic sie nie mają. Ale ok, chcesz to je propaguj posługując sie tendencyjnymi danymi, to wolny kraj, kazdy moze(?) pisac na forum w zakresie wydajnosci opłacalnosci co tylko chce. Czesto a nawet bardzo czesto jest to związane z kryptoreklamą konkretnych rozwiązan i urządzen. A ze sprzedaz chociazby takich pomp odbiega od zalozonych planow to trzeba przedsiewziac odpowiednie kroki do poprawy.


Ja bym bardzo chciał Ciebie i Twoją matematykę zrozumieć. Serio. Policzyłeś poprzednio pompę za 8000PLN dla 4 osób, i wyszło Ci 11lat zwrotu względem zwykłego bojlera. Czyli się będzie "opłacać" tylko jeśli popracuje i się nie zepsuje 11lat + jeden dzień.

Teraz piszesz o okresie 12-15lat, 5-6 osobach i cenie 3000PLN. Przy cenie 3000PLN, i nawet tych 5 osobach i takim samym liczeniu jak *TY* wykonałeś poprzednio wychodzi oszczędność roczna 1100PLN. Czyli zaczyna się "opłacać" po ~3 latach? A Ty piszesz że warunkiem opłacalności jest trwałość na poziomie 12-15. 3 lata to najbardziej chiński chłam wytrzyma. 

Chyba, że czegoś zwyczajnie nie rozumiem w stwierdzeniu "bardziej opłacalne od grzałki w II taryfie". 3=12?

Rozumiem że nie pałasz sympatią do tego rozwiązania. Rozumiem i nie wnikam w powody. Ale odrobinę przywoitości! Tak to są i będą rozwiązania niszowe. Przeznaczone w zasadzie do domów jednorodzinnych mających nie całoroczne systemu grzewcze (jakieś stary piec na wungiel) czy coś takiego które latem wody nie podgrzeją i zuzywajacych spore ilości wody. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## firewall

I po co tak napinacie się? *Konsultant Viessmanna* ulotnił się jak kamfora nie podając żadnych danych, co jest najlepszą rekomendacją na bezsens takiego zakupu.

----------


## agb

Widocznie dział marketingu nie wysłał mu jeszcze co ma wkleić. W międzyczasie pewnie szukać co tu odkopać po 3 latach na forum.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Mam pytania:
> -jaką moc pobiera pompa? Ile czasu potrzebuje do zagrzania wody ( 250l) o 40 oC ?
> Jaka jest sprawność pompy przy temp. powietrza:
> a) +7 oC
> b) 0 oC
> c0 -10 oC
> Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź


Witam, przepraszam, że dopiero teraz! już nadrabiam zaległości!
Otóż :
-czas podgrzewu wody to 07:39
- podaję COP według:
EN16147 (A15/W10-54) = 3,30
EN 16147 (A7/W10-54_)= 3,03

----------


## agb

A przy 0 i -10 (lub innej temp ujemnej)?

----------


## firewall

> Witam, przepraszam, że dopiero teraz! już nadrabiam zaległości!
> Otóż :
> -czas podgrzewu wody to 07:39
> - podaję COP według:
> EN16147 (A15/W10-54) = 3,30
> EN 16147 (A7/W10-54_)= 3,03


dziękuje za informację, choć szkoda że niepełna.

----------


## kulibob

> Witam, przepraszam, że dopiero teraz! już nadrabiam zaległości!
> Otóż :
> -czas podgrzewu wody to 07:39
> - podaję COP według:
> EN16147 (A15/W10-54) = 3,30
> EN 16147 (A7/W10-54_)= 3,03


Czy są i jaki koszt przeglądów??

----------


## Raiz3n

Panowie co tu sie wydarzyło?  :eek:  Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie dot. bojlera i uciekam. Biorąc wymiennik z wężownicą i grzałką mam wężownice zaślepić czy połączyć z wylotem ciepłej wody? Dobra, jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy wężownicą mogę podłączyć się do obecnego c/o czy to nielegalne?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Panowie co tu sie wydarzyło?  Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie dot. bojlera i uciekam. Biorąc wymiennik z wężownicą i grzałką mam wężownice zaślepić czy połączyć z wylotem ciepłej wody? Dobra, jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy wężownicą mogę podłączyć się do obecnego c/o czy to nielegalne?


Wężownica jest szczelna. Woda Ci się nią nie wyleje.
Zwróć uwagę czy nie masz tam wyjścia na cyrkulację ciepłej wody. Takie dziury trzeba zaślepić.
Każde uzywanie mediów bez rozliczenia/pomiaru/zgłoszenia jest działaniem na szkodę tych którzy w końcowym rozliczeniu muszą za to zapłacić.

----------


## Raiz3n

Ok już chyba wiem to co musze. Bardzo dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A przy 0 i -10 (lub innej temp ujemnej)?


pompy ciepła do cwu projektowane są jako urządzenia pracujące na powietrzu wylotowym. Projektant urządzenia przyjął, że w każdym budynku jest wentylacja a ciepło które jest zakumulowane w usuwanym powietrzu jest tracone. Zatem aby je odzyskać, zużyte powietrze zanim zostanie usunięte na zewnątrz budynku "przechodzi" przez PC. Zatem na wymiennik powinno trafiać ciepłe i stąd COP jest określane dla temperatury parametrów A7/W10-53 (COP=3,26) bo tak wymaga tego norma EN 16147:2011 oraz dla parametrów zbliżonych do tych jakie będę panowały przy rzeczywistej eksploatacji czyli  A15/W10-53 (COP=3,33).

Ponieważ założenie było, że urządzenie ma pracować na ciepłym powietrzu to nikt nie będzie prowadził badań by się przekonać co by było gdyby... Oczywiście aby chronić się przed sytuacjami awaryjnymi np. zamarznięcie wymiennika z brak dopływu świeżego ciepłego powietrza jeśli temperatura nawiewanego powietrza spadnie do -5 urządzenie zostanie wyłączone. 

wszystko to jest opisane w ogólnie dostępnych materiałach umieszczonych na stronie www.viessmann.pl 
dla tych którym nie chce się szukać  :wink:  http://www.viessmann.com/http-svc/web/poland/pdf-90.nsf/AE1FD97D6815F70EC125803B0032E715/$FILE/WP%20Vitocal%20060-A%20(07.2016).pdf?OpenElement

----------


## Kaizen

> pompy ciepła do cwu projektowane są jako urządzenia pracujące na powietrzu wylotowym. Projektant urządzenia przyjął, że w każdym budynku jest wentylacja a ciepło które jest zakumulowane w usuwanym powietrzu jest tracone. Zatem aby je odzyskać, zużyte powietrze zanim zostanie usunięte na zewnątrz budynku "przechodzi" przez PC.


To chyba autor podlinkowanego dokumentu o tym nie wiedział



Nie mogę w tym dokumencie znaleźć, jak sprząc tę pompę z podstawowym urządzeniem, jakie od tego roku musi być praktycznie na wyposażeniu każdego domu, a mianowicie z rekuperatorem. Czy ta pompa nie nadaje się do nowych domów?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Autor wiedział, układ z zasysem powietrza z zewnątrz to układ na lato np w domach letniskowych. 
Co do łączenia z rekuperacją, czemu nie? PC może być eksploatowana na powietrzu otaczającym, czyli wychładza powietrze w pomieszczeniu a potem rekuperator odbiera to co zostało. Bądź też PC jest wpięta w kanały wentylacyjne o ile zbilansuje się instalację uwzględniając spręż wentylatora PC i rekuperatora.

----------

